# Healthcare/doctors



## outdoorgal61

I'm still trying to get some research in because the longer I look at living the rest of my days in the US, the more dismal it gets.

I do have an issue that requires regular care from a cardiologist. I can google it too which I will, but wondering if there might be anyone at all that is "up" on the healthcare for such things as the heart, etc.? 

Thank you for any input/feedback, Denise


----------

